
Show HN: Cent – Earn ETH by answering questions - chejazi
Hey HN!<p>Today my cofounder Max and I are launching the beta version of Cent — a question-and-answer service that allows answerers to make money, and curious individuals with a need for knowledge a way to get quick answers on anything that comes to mind.<p>When a user asks a question on Cent, they place an ETH bounty on the question as well. The higher the bounty, the more the network is incentivized to answer you clearly and concisely, providing you more valuable information for your inquiry due to the additional monetary incentive.<p>Users then vote on which answer(s) they determine to be deserving of the bounty and then the funds are distributed to the users who wrote the best answers.<p>Our eventual goal is to create several mechanisms for people to earn money remotely, but this is our first major feature, and we wanted to gather as many useful comments and feedback as possible.<p>Would love to hear any feedback from you all! Our site is <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cent.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cent.co</a> and the direct link to the beta is <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.cent.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.cent.co</a>
======
celticninja
how do you stop people gaming the system by voting their own answer to the
top?

~~~
chejazi
Our general strategy is to rely on the community for most of the moderation.
Right now, users have simple, equal voting privileges on every
question/answer. In the future, we're going to incorporate per-channel
reputation that is accumulated through the bounty earning process. So each
user would start with 1 reputation, and as they answer questions and have
their answer voted on by others, they accumulate reputation. This reputation
in turn translates into greater voting power on other answers within the
channel. Certainly not a silver bullet, but that's where we'll start.

